# Want to buy a Digital Camera [URGENT]



## h_kunte (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello...

I want to buy a digital camera....The specifications which I want are as follows:

1. Price: *Rs. 15-16 thousand MAX* including a memory card (512 MB minimum, 1 GB preferred)
2. Am not too much of a mega-pixel freak...Want a cam for clicking casual home photos. Anything around *4-6 MP* will be OK.
3. Decent enough optical zoom. (Around *4-6X* preferable)(The digital zoom hardly matters).
4. *Li-ion battery*...The cam should NOT have AA batteries.
5. Decent enough video recording...(Is a MUST)
6. Brands I am looking for: *Nikon/Sony/Canon/Olympus*...Other brands can also be considered if they are good enough.
I will add the rest of the things as I will remember them...

I was told about a few models:
1. Nikon S6 & S4
2. Sony W50
3. The Canon IXUS series...

Can anyone suggest which camera I should go in for? I wud be thankful if anyone can give me a link to an *INDIAN* site where I can read reviews & compare prices in INR. I want to finalise a model within 2 days...

Looking for replies....Thanx in advance...

-HK


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 14, 2007)

also conside L5... awesome 5X optical zoom and 6 MP... otherwise Sony W50 is a a good choice


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 14, 2007)

Go for
Nikon Coolpix 4100


Check out this page
*www.techtree.com/India/Basic_Digital_Camera_Buying_Guide/551-56159-558-5.html


----------



## h_kunte (Jan 14, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> also conside L5... awesome 5X optical zoom and 6 MP... otherwise Sony W50 is a a good choice



L5?? Which brand? And whats its cost??? 

I am reluctant about the W50 'coz its an older model now....


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 14, 2007)

L5 from Nikon.... it will cost u around 10k without bill... i but them without bill as with bill they are costly.... and i cannot afford that everytime i buy a new cam


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jan 14, 2007)

ya i think L5 wud be better option for u dude.. 5x optical zoom is its main feature dude..


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 20, 2007)

Nikon Coolpix is 7.2MP camera not a 6MP and it is a good buy cost u arround 13.5k

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-W50 only lack is bad focus in low light

You can also consider Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ1


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 20, 2007)

Have a look @ Steve's Digicams. Check for entry-level or ultra-compact cameras.
_Note: Multiply @least 40% of the $ rates and another x50 for Showroom Indian Rupee rates._

In the all-weather cameras, Olympus Stylus 725 SW is a real good bet.


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 22, 2007)

I just bought Canon Powershot 710 it is simply awesome....


----------

